# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gemiddelde lengte penis?

## meiss

laatst was ik uit eten met 8 van mij vriendinnen, en we kwamen op het onderwerp, de penislengte.
we waren er met ze alle niet over eens wat nou de gemiddelde lengte van de penis is.
wij zijn hier wel nieuwsgierig naar.
weet iemand wat de gemiddelde lengte is?

gr.

----------


## Katja

15 cm dacht ik

----------


## Felice

14 cm

----------


## Nikky278

Mij is altijd geleerd dat 12 tot 15 cm het meest voorkomend is...

----------


## Felice

Ja, mij ook, en dat het niet uitmaakt of iemand klein geschapen is: als hij een erectie heeft zou de penis toch een _normaal_ formaat hebben. 
Maar of dat zo is betwijfel ik...: ik heb eens ooit gevreeën met iemand met een kleine penis, en ik vond er echt absoluut niets aan....voelde nauwelijks iets.
De dikte schijnt ook van belang te zijn. (voor de opvulling)
En ,wat opgaat: niet de lengte of de dikte, maar wat ie er mee kan...!

----------


## Nikky278

Voor het gevoel tijdens sex doet de lengte en dikte wel wat, maar het is niet zo dat als je vriend een kleine of een dunne heeft, je geen goede sex kunt hebben. Het gaat er inderdaad vooral om wat hij er mee kan... Is hij zo klein geschapen dat je echt niets voelt, is uitgebreid voorspel natuurlijk wel van belang...

Xx

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Heb er een van 9 cm gehad en een van 20 cm.
En bij mij geldt wel: Size matters!! hahaha, voor sex dan..
Met die van 9 cm heb 6 heerlijke jaren gehad, en bij die van 20 cm ging het puur om de lust.
Als je van iemand houdt maakt het niet zoveel uit denk ik..

----------


## johan26

> Heb er een van 9 cm gehad en een van 20 cm.
> En bij mij geldt wel: Size matters!! hahaha, voor sex dan..
> Met die van 9 cm heb 6 heerlijke jaren gehad, en bij die van 20 cm ging het puur om de lust.
> Als je van iemand houdt maakt het niet zoveel uit denk ik..


dat is een groot verschil  :Big Grin: 

voor de meeste geld gewoon dat size matters!!! Het is nou eenmaal dat een vrouw soms echt gepakt wilt worden!!!

----------


## Agnes574

"Een vrouw wil soms echt gepakt worden".....amai,das straffe taal hier hoor vind ik persoonlijk....en als dat dan al zo zou zijn (ik zou het nét iets 'vrouwvriendelijker' omschrijven dan,maar goed..)dan geldt nog steeds voor de meeste vrouwen:
Het gaat absoluut niet om de lengte of dikte...wij doen het uit liefde,mét gevoel!!!

Voor mannen geldt juist dat 'size matters'...zij zijn het die er mee bezig lopen in 9 van de 10 gevallen!!!

Mannen en vrouwen....ze zullen elkaar nooit helemaal begrijpen denk ik  :Wink: !
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Master.aK47

Hey, ik weet niet hoor maar is voor een 14Jarige jongen 14cm lang en 11cm dik oké'?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Master.aK47, 

Die 11 cm dik lijkt mij niet helemaal gezond... de 14cm lang lijkt me wel oké!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

Mooi verwoord Nikky! :Big Grin: 

Knuffel,
Petra




> Voor het gevoel tijdens sex doet de lengte en dikte wel wat, maar het is niet zo dat als je vriend een kleine of een dunne heeft, je geen goede sex kunt hebben. Het gaat er inderdaad vooral om wat hij er mee kan... Is hij zo klein geschapen dat je echt niets voelt, is uitgebreid voorspel natuurlijk wel van belang...
> 
> Xx

----------


## Petra717

Naar mijn weten ligt het gemiddelde tussen de 12 en 15 cm..

Knuffel, 
Petra





> laatst was ik uit eten met 8 van mij vriendinnen, en we kwamen op het onderwerp, de penislengte.
> we waren er met ze alle niet over eens wat nou de gemiddelde lengte van de penis is.
> wij zijn hier wel nieuwsgierig naar.
> weet iemand wat de gemiddelde lengte is?
> 
> gr.

----------


## Master.aK47

Ach ja ze zeggen dat het om de dikte gaat dus ik ben er zo blij mee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

Zolang jij er vrede mee hebt en erg geen last van hebt, is er niets aan t handje lijkt mij;P Al lijkt het mij niet prettig 11 cm dik, pffff

petra

----------


## FMDJG

Die van mij is 18 lang en bijna 5 dik, krijg reacties dat hij echt groot is, dus dat is boven gemiddeld. Het is maar net wat de vrouw gewend is, en wat de man er mee kan  :Wink:

----------


## General F

Dan even een reactie van iemand die nu eens niet zwaar geschapen is.

Je moet dat hele lengte gedoe maar een beetje relativeren,ik heb nu een vriendin die vroeger een vriend had die behoorlijk zwaar geschapen was.
Het heeft bij haar in bepaalde standjes altijd pijn gedaan om sex te hebben, en dat probleem heeft ze bij mij niet. Ze geniet dus eigenlijk meer.

Ik zat altijd behoorlijk in de lengte van mijn penis, maar daar heeft ze me goed van af geholpen.
Grappig genoeg vind ze van zichzelf dat ze kleine borsten heeft, terwijl ik dat helemaal niet erg vind.Ik vond trouwens dat ze helemaal geen kleine borsten heeft, maar ja als je jezelf vergelijkt met dames waarbij de decolleté zowat uit het bloesje knalt, tsja, dan is het niet snel goed natuurlijk.

En trouwens, waar gaat het eigenlijk om? Een zwaar geschapen hufter of de man van de dromen die meebrengt wat hij heeft?
Het laatste toch zeker?

----------


## Master.aK47

18cm lang en 5cm dik?

----------


## Agnes574

> Die van mij is 18 lang en bijna 5 dik, krijg reacties dat hij echt groot is, dus dat is boven gemiddeld. Het is maar net wat de vrouw gewend is, en wat de man er mee kan


Zal dan wel in opperste staat van paraatheid zijn die meting neem ik aan...

----------


## FMDJG

> En trouwens, waar gaat het eigenlijk om? Een zwaar geschapen hufter of de man van de dromen die meebrengt wat hij heeft?
> Het laatste toch zeker?


Waarom asocieer jij de zwaar geschapen man gelijk met een hufter, begrijp ik niet helemaal hoor...  :Confused: 
Ik ben dan wel zwaar geschapen, maar daarom geen hufter  :Mad:

----------


## FMDJG

> Zal dan wel in opperste staat van paraatheid zijn die meting neem ik aan...


Nee, de meting is wel normaal, maar 'hij' is dan wel in opperste staat van paraatheid  :Wink: 




> Je moet dat hele lengte gedoe maar een beetje relativeren,ik heb nu een vriendin die vroeger een vriend had die behoorlijk zwaar geschapen was. Het heeft bij haar in bepaalde standjes altijd pijn gedaan om sex te hebben, en dat probleem heeft ze bij mij niet. Ze geniet dus eigenlijk meer.


Oja, en ik ben al heel wat jaartjes getrouwd General F, maar ze klaagt in geen enkel standje over pijn hoor, ik hoor eigenlijk alleen maar *fijn*  :Smile:

----------


## koolstofje

Hoe langer hoe slapper hoe kleiner hoe fijner! 

Mannen met een grote hoeven hun best niet te doen mannen met een kleintje des te meer.

----------


## xJorr

*Bij de ene groeit het sneller dan de ander*
Er zijn kinderen van ong. 14/15 met een penis van 15.5 cm, er zijn er bij die net de 7 cm halen!

----------


## Sylvia93

ik voel me nu net ook een jongen xD
ik heb een tijdje een relatie gehad met iemand die ook best "klein" geschapen was, ik vermaakte me eerlijk gezegt helemaal niet tijdens de seks, ik verveelde me zelfs een klein beetje:$ ik voelde niks, k raakte niet opgewonden ook niet bij het voorspel omdat ik vond dat bijv bij het pijpen de lol er ook snel vanaf was aangezien ie zo klein was:$
mijn huidige vriend nu is best 'groot' geschapen, eerlijk gezegd ben ik hier erg blij mee, ik geniet van de seks ik voel alles, en pijpen is bij voorbaat al een stuk leuker :Big Grin: , 
dus in mijn zicht is het ook best wel dat 'size matters' al vind ik de bewering dat groot geschapen mannen hufters zijn niet helemaal terecht, mn vriend is echt een enorme schat, en dr zijn wel meer jongens die groot geschapen zijn en lief kunnen doen, jongens die klein geschapen zijn ook hoor(A) voordat iemand dt verkeerd ziet:P 

xxx

----------


## Gozer1987

Zelf heb ik een niet super grote penis maar ook niet klein, net wat boven het gemiddelde.

Al in bepaalde standjes dat het wat dieper kan raak ik de baarmoederhals (of iets anders misschien?... ) wat mn vriendin iig pijn doet.. 

hier kan ik gelukkig rekening mee houden omdat het alleen in bep. standjes is,
al kan ik mn voorstellen dat het met een grotere penis wel heel onhandig is

----------


## Sylvia93

Wat voor de meeste vrouwen ook geldt is dat niet alleen de lengte van de penis ertoe doet, denk maar eens aan en lange dunne penis, daar voelt een vrouw net zo min iets van,
Ik denk persoonlijk dat de dikte er meer toedoet  :Wink:  okee de lengte vind ik ook belangrijk, en gozer een iets boven het gemiddelde lengte penis en met wat dikte lijkt mij het de perfecte penis  :Wink: 
Zelf heb ik nooit problemen met de penis van mn vriend, hihi die is groot én heeft een behoorlijke dikte, dus persoonlijk heb ik niks te klagen  :Smile: , maar ik denk dat de meeste vrouwen geen problemen met de formaat van hun man's penis hebben, als je eenmaal verliefd bent dan neem je het er wel bij  :Wink:  dan let je niet op hoe perfect de penis is  :Smile: 

liefs Syl

----------


## Master.aK47

Ik ben nu 15 en heb er een van 14 cm lang en 11cm dik maar die 11cm is alleen bij volwassen mannen.
Is dit erg of wat?

----------


## Sylvia93

11 cm dik :|???
Beetje onnatuurlijk, dat je penis bijna net zo dik als lang is?? Volwassen mannen hebben zelfs geen penis van 11 cm dik... 
Weetje wel zeker dat dit klopt? Geen typfoutje gemaakt?

----------


## Master.aK47

eeh, je moet de meetlint toch om je penis doen als die stijf is?

----------


## Tuplad

Lol... topic voor minderjarigen om hun penis te vergelijken, prachtig gewoon haha

----------


## Kloesoe

Nee gewoon de breedte

----------


## Kloesoe

Moet je het meten wanneer die stijf is of slap

----------


## uberjensch

ik zeg 12 tot 15 cm  :Smile: 

ik heb in m'n voetbalteam met douchen uiteraard de nodige gezien.
er zijn er genoeg bij die maar met veel moeite de 10cm bereiken maar daar in tegen zijn er ook een aantal die dat hebbe als ze onder de koude douche staan :P

gr.

----------


## Sylvia93

Waar gezamelijke douches al niet goed voor zijn!
Mja ook dat soort dingen zorgen voor schaamtelijkheid bij de jongens die kleine penissen hebben.
Maar ik zou zeggen, als je er zelf maar blij en trots op bent!

----------


## jongenb21

nou mijn piemel is 20,5 cm lang en ik vind het vervelend, bij vrouwen deed het pijn, en met ik zwem vaak met me werk, moeten we zo ballenknijper aan, ik voel me voor aap staat met z'n grote bult in die zwembroek!! dat wilde ik even kwijt

----------


## tunecab

Ik ben, althans mijn penis, in slappe toestand 7 cm.
In stijve toestand is ie 15 cm. De omtrek is ook zo'n 15 cm.
De lengte wil ook nog weleens verschillen. Soms ben je wat meer
omgewonden dan de andere keer. Het gemiddelde wat ik heb begrepen is
ook zo'n 15 cm. 
En net als Sylvia al zei, als je er maar blij mee bent. En dat ben ik.

----------


## jongenb21

je hebt helemaal gelijk, ik ben ook blij met wat ik heb. en wat me vrienden er van vinden kan ik me ook niks meer schelen. het is nou eenmaal zo toch?

----------


## Atleet

Dikte is voor het gevoel bij een vrouw denk ik net ff wat belangrijker. Je moet de G spot kunnen stimuleren en dat gaat gewoon makkelijker met een penis van 8cm dik rondom omtrek dan met een penis als een tuinslang bewijze van. Verder kan hetook wel met een dunne penis denk ik gewoon ff de goede houding vinden tijdens het vrijen zodat de G spot beter gestimuleerd word. Ik kon iig mijn exen wel klaar laten komen door het gewone vrijen zowel ik boven als van acher als zij boven. 

Verder voor zo ver ik weet kunnen ook niet alle vrouwen even gemakkelijk klaarkomen via de G spot door te vrijen. Dan hebben de vrouwen nog wel een ander speeltje waar je ook fijn dingetjes mee kan doen. Damn krijg nu al weer zin !!!!!! Sorry sex is voor mij best wel belangrijk het is gewoon te lekker en jah verslavend.

Mensen doe het iig veilig !!!!!

----------


## jay024

ik heb stijf een penis van 20 cm en 5 cm breed boven gemiddeld denk ik. mijn vriendin heeft nog nooit geklaagd. ze heeftook vriendjes gehad die kleine hadden maar daar voelde ze bijna niks bij. ben trots op mijn lengte voor mij size matter! :$

----------


## marcbongers27

> Zolang jij er vrede mee hebt en erg geen last van hebt, is er niets aan t handje lijkt mij;P Al lijkt het mij niet prettig 11 cm dik, pffff
> 
> petra


dag petra ben net nieuw maar die 11 cm kan niet joh denk je wel
ik was ook benieuwd naar de gemiddelde lengte maar ik mag dan toch echt niet klagen hihi gr marc :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrinceR

haha geinig. Een grote penis kan lastig zijn. Zelf heb ik een lengte van 20cm en mijn ex had niet altijd zin, omdat het na de sex bij haar altijd een beetje uitscheurde en ik kwam tegen haar baarmoeder aan. Er zijn ook vrouwen die dat lekker vinden, maar dan moet je die net vinden.

De statistieken: 60% van de mannen zit rond de 14-15 cm. Dat is dan ook het gemiddelde. 39,9% die overblijft zit er boven of eronder. Dan heb je nog 1 op de 1000 mannen die boven de 20cm zitten en die hebben vaak ook een sexcomplex door de grootte. En 1 op de 1000 die onder de 10cm zitten en die hebben ook sexprobleem.

Dan nog een weetje:
Uit mijn persoonlijke onderzoek onder mijn vorige sexpartners is gebleken dat mannen met kleine piemels meer hun best doen op het liefdesvlak en dus proberen te compenseren voor de grootte van hun piemel. Orale bevrediging bijvoorbeeld. Mannen met grote piemels denken alles te kunnen met hun grote ding en zijn vaak meer voor zichzelf bezig. 

Dus voor de mannen met de grote piemels: Doe niet te stoer en er is meer dan alleen je piemel
En voor de mannen met de kleine piemels: Het is niet erg, het gaat erom wat je ermee doet en wat je er allemaal voor, tijdens en na doet wanneer je het poesje gaat beknuppelen.

----------


## PrinceR

Dan nog een weetje voor de mannen die bij voetbal onder de douche staan.

Je hebt twee soorten lullen: 

Een bloedlul en een vleeslul.

*Een bloedlul* is erg klein wanneer deze slap is. Mijn is slap 8-10 cm, maar in stijven toestand 20x5,5cm. Ook wel een groeier genoemd. Dat heeft te maken met het vlees dat in je penis zit en de bloedvaten.

*Een vleeslul* is bijna altijd groot (vaak hebben donkere mannen een vleeslul), dus in slappe toestand is de penis bijna net zo groot als in stijve toestand. Hij wordt alleen hard. Deze wordt ook wel de bloeier genoemd, omdat hij niet groeit maar opbloeit. Het verschil tussen slap en stijf kan tussen de 2-5cm zijn. Terwijl dat bij een bloedlul tussen de 5-10cm kan zijn.

So dont judge the book (penis) by its cover.

----------


## marman5

ik ben 18 maar mijn penis wil niet groter worden, zie foto, 
groeit het nog na maten van tijd ?

----------


## nl1175

Extender voor penisvergroting - http://nl.gneticsextender.com Ik kocht Gnetics Extender en na een half jaar was mijn penis veel groter.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ben klein van postuur, en mijn penis is in erectietoestand 13,5 cm lang en 4 cm dik.

----------

